# speaker box trailerz



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

the bike is just bolted parts, but the trailers custom from the ground up. with blue neons, and baby daytons that need to be modified


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

my question is why do you keep makein topics on ur bike? stick to 1 :dunno:


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

is it possible to delete old ones?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

IT LOOKS NICE BUT YOU NEED WHITE WALLS ON YOUR TRAILER AND TRY TO GET A PAINTED FRAME THOSE CHROME ONES ARE PLAYED OUT BUT IT STILL LOOKS GOOD JUST MY OPINION :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kronix503_@Jan 7 2007, 01:53 AM~6923251
> *is it possible to delete old ones?
> *


not sure


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kronix503_@Jan 6 2007, 11:53 PM~6923251
> *is it possible to delete old ones?
> *


no only mods can


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Blue neons and baby daytons? Wowzers, that's custom!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that box is a big ass box no curve or anything


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

is that upholsterd i cant tell cause it looks kinda wavy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U SHOULD GET RID OF THOSE CHEAP SPEAKERS AND MAYBE GET ONE 15 OR 2?OR ONE 18" "FI" AUDIO IS THE WAY TO GO.


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

i have two 12' 1200 watt subs, but im not tryin to waste any more time on it, it was just a beginer project. i apolstered the whole thing in wood grain volore


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

mines not trailer but here it is... 





































heres a vid
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1148247576


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

6x9's are okay, but where the subs at?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

4 tweeters, 2 400 watt 6x9s, 2 180watt 6 1/2s.. no need for subs unless you want a fucked up sound.. subb will push out your speakers..n fuck them up.. and a sub will require a amp wich will use up your battery in less then an hour


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

thats why you idividualy box your other speakers and reinforce the box, thats what i did when i dropped a 12' on the back


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Is the frame and wheels actually from like a baby carrier/trailer?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 8 2007, 05:26 AM~6931219
> *Is the frame and wheels actually from like a baby carrier/trailer?
> *


lookz like it would be cuz i was scopein them out yesterday lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

my box isnt designed for subs.. no room.. and i want to keep my box as light as possible.. i can ride my bike around all day.. the box is made of 1/4 partical board so its super light.. and its pretty strong because of the framing..








box i built for a customer


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> mines not trailer but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

haha excalibur came up with knight rider for my bike.. good lookin out!


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kronix503_@Jan 7 2007, 03:05 PM~6926548
> *i have two 12' 1200 watt subs, but im not tryin to waste any more time on it, it was just a beginer project. i apolstered the whole thing in wood grain volore
> *


did you upholster it your self or did you hire someone,,, also where did you get the wood grain velore?


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

i apolstered it with that liquid foam vehicle upholtery adhesive. i got the fabric at a local fabric shop, jo annes i think it is


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

did you have to sew anything


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 9 2007, 07:12 PM~6946929
> *did you have to sew anything
> *


no, the only time thats necesary is when you have emblems or lettering, leather, and occaisonaly polyfill


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

i have a trailer for sale like the firt one but unfinished, if anybody is intrested, get at me


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how loud is it and how thick is the particle board and did you box eack speaker??


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

its like the very 1st picture,3/4 particle board...unfinished


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jan 27 2007, 03:20 PM~7102934
> *its like the very 1st picture,3/4 particle board...unfinished
> *


im tallin too kronix503...sorry..not interested


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jan 27 2007, 02:20 PM~7102934
> *its like the very 1st picture,3/4 particle board...unfinished
> *


how much for just the trailer hardware with no box?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 8 2007, 07:36 PM~6935950
> *my box isnt designed for subs.. no room.. and i want to keep my box as light as possible.. i can ride my bike around all day.. the box is made of 1/4 partical board so its super light.. and its pretty strong because of the framing..
> 
> 
> ...


you can fit a 10 in there easily

i have a 400w amp thats realy small if your interested


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 27 2007, 07:27 PM~7104748
> *you can fit a 10 in there easily
> 
> i have a 400w amp thats realy small if your  interested
> *


im sure you can but it will sound like shit  like he said his box isnt designed for subs


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jan 27 2007, 05:54 PM~7103774
> *how much for just the trailer hardware with no box?
> *


wut u mean jus hardware?


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jan 27 2007, 05:54 PM~7103774
> *how much for just the trailer hardware with no box?
> *


wut u mean jus hardware?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

nevermind, i decided on making a trike instead


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

i have a sick ass trike i just stared. i used a 20inch origional schwinn from like 1980 somthin. ill put it up soon. but the hardware for the box was around 100. its mostly just brackets and bolts


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i dont want a box on mine, its top secret and might never get done if i cant find any bratz wheels out there though


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

never liked them, we aint seen those over here since like the 90s noone uses them much(cept hellraiser), their acessories not much points .


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I like ^^^^^ that one!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of our old one (tv's,dvd player,cd player,L.E.D. lights,neon lights,strobe lights) it was fun to see peoples eyes


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 6 2007, 09:55 PM~7195307
> *here is a pic of our old one (tv's,dvd player,cd player,L.E.D. lights,neon lights,strobe lights) it was fun to see peoples eyes
> 
> 
> ...



it nice, mine resembles that in a way


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cool


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it D!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 11 2007, 02:43 PM~7232609
> *I like it D!!!
> *


i am going to build a new one for my GF street class bike it will be fiberglass


----------

